# IBS D and Green leafy vegetables



## rajiv_gupta (Jul 16, 2014)

i am suffering from IBS Diarrhea for many years. One alternate medicine practitioner suggested i should totally avoid Green leafy vegetables like spinach, kale etc as it might exacerbate the bouts of diarrhea. Since i am a vegetarian, restricting green leafy vegetables severally strict my choice of diet.

can i take Green leafy vegetables like Spinach, Kale etc.

please suggest


----------



## ibsDgal (Jul 21, 2015)

well one funny thing I want to tell you is that actually I never had ibs diarrhea I always had just bloating and flatulence, someone told me that I should have semi cooked cabbage, onions etc and my psin turned to ibsD


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Having just been running to the bathroom all evening after a steamed vegetable medley supper (why do I do it??) I would definitely say NO.


----------



## bargranny3 (Jul 26, 2015)

i would think that green leafy vegetables a good source of fiber.


----------



## ShaneM (Nov 12, 2014)

Granny is correct; leafy green vegetables are a great source of fiber, which is the exact reason your doctor recommended you stay away from them. IBS-D is inherently the result of a lack of good bacteria (or probiotic) within one's gut - What fiber does it gives the bacteria in your gut a means of cultivation. The more fiber you eat, the more the healthy bacteria in your gut can strive. When you have IBS and your bacteria strains are more of the bad ones than the good ones that means eating excessive fiber is giving the bad bacteria a means of cultivation, rather than the good bacteria. Because you're amping up the bad bacteria your stomach will in turn become upset.

Being a vegetarian with IBS is going to be tough; especially since meat is one of the only things we can eat without a heavy downfall to it. If you want to remain vegetarian you'll have to try to eat low fiber vegetables and fruits, which will be difficult to do. As for kale and spinach, I couldn't recommend either. Both kale and spinach are very high in fiber.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

ShaneM said:


> Granny is correct; leafy green vegetables are a great source of fiber, which is the exact reason your doctor recommended you stay away from them. IBS-D is inherently the result of a lack of good bacteria (or probiotic) within one's gut - What fiber does it gives the bacteria in your gut a means of cultivation. The more fiber you eat, the more the healthy bacteria in your gut can strive. When you have IBS and your bacteria strains are more of the bad ones than the good ones that means eating excessive fiber is giving the bad bacteria a means of cultivation, rather than the good bacteria. Because you're amping up the bad bacteria your stomach will in turn become upset.
> 
> Being a vegetarian with IBS is going to be tough; especially since meat is one of the only things we can eat without a heavy downfall to it. If you want to remain vegetarian you'll have to try to eat low fiber vegetables and fruits, which will be difficult to do. As for kale and spinach, I couldn't recommend either. Both kale and spinach are very high in fiber.


Check out Dr. Rhonda Patrick at http://www.foundmyfitness.com/ So much info and experience it may help. If you have a few spare hours listen to her on Joe Rogan's podcasts. And her own.

If your bad bacteria is the issue, then FEED the good bacteria and starve the bad bacteria (but not antibiotics! unless they're natural like garlic and onion, ginko, etc). Eating leafy greens shouldn't be avoided. Either should meat sources but I am not going to argue against a vegetarian on that point.

The American diet is so messed up because we're told one thing one time (ie, saturated fats is the best example), and the opposite the next... even vegetarians don't know what to believe. I know too many vegetarians that eat cheetos and gummy worms all day because it's not meat... but they'd be better off eating liver and eggs with some kale and spinach and steel cut oats... so much good things in all of that.

but, if your body is used to junk, vegetarian or not, introducing a huge amount of new fiber, sugars and foods will give anyone the trots! That shocks the system.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Green leafy vegetables fall under insoluble fibre(doesnt dissolve in water and stays mostly undigested through the GI tract) and these are bad for IBS D sufferers as they speed up the digestive process,which is already moving like a racehorse,in some cases. We benefit from soluble fibre more as its digested much more slowly and broken down less quickly by the GI system.

You were given good advice but Doctors need to explain the difference between soluble and insoluble fibres to their patients,especially those with IBS.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

I've found that eating raw leafy green vegetables is actually quite helpful. Just try eliminating them completely for a week or so then adding them back.


----------



## JordyVerrill (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm also a vegetarian, and fine that if I eat green leafy veggies with white rice (as opposed to brown, which I have found to be a trigger for my IBS to flare up) it doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

It can be a vicious cycle. Carbs usually feed bad bacteria. It is hard because when we feel awful and our intestines are not good it is easier to digest carbs like rice, potatoes etc. It then becomes a vicious cycle. Everyone who has IBS or any type of Gut issue has some sort of dysbiosis going on. I got dx with IBS three years ago and my only symptom was moderate to severe intestinal pain all the time. My BM's were however very normal. July 6th of this year I woke up and had a bout of watery diarrhea which is very odd for me. It was not a flu or anything either. Well I have not been right since then. My BM's are always soft pudding like now. I thought it was brought on by this medication I was taking for my IC bladder( uribel). I was only taking a baby dose of it, but I happen to be sensitive so who knows. I have stopped that medication for over a month but bowels are still messed up. I have had to change my diet drastically. I was eating a very low carb diet before all this started in July. I have been Gluten Free for 8 years already. I never eat bread of any kind ever. Now though since July I find it very hard to eat anything. I have been eating white rice which I know is not the best, It has no beneficial nutrients in it. I cannot handle brown rice, I tried some organic brown rice hot cereal, cooked very well and it did not agree with me. So now my diet is what I would call "unhealthy"( white rice, potatoes, I still can eat lean roasted chicken which is good( I use most all organic foods) and I can only tolerate well cooked green beans. I seem to do okay with these things. I am debating on trying some wild caught salmon in a can that I bought. I am trying to incorporate some different things into my diet. I lost 10 to 12 lbs in the last month. I am already on the small side so do not want to lose anymore weight really.

Anyhow, I guess if you wanted to try any type of leafy greens, I would make sure they were blended up to liquid in a smoothie before trying it. Leafy greens are vey high is oxalates and can be very irritating to the gut, especially for people with IBS. I know it is frustrating, I am trying to figure it all out too.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

For some people, the FODMAP diet helps.

Also, you could try learning about the human microbiome, and then learn about fecal microbiome transplants.


----------



## angela590 (Aug 11, 2015)

Eat veggies with lots of soluble fiber. Don't eat them alone


----------

